# bewegbare tabellen



## Daemonic (1. Februar 2002)

hallo...
also auf dem gebiet javascript bin ich nicht so der renner, daher habe ich ein frage an die profis:

ihr kennt doch sicher alle die konsole von Quake oder RTCW oder so...
also sowas änliches möchte ich auf einer html seite machen die auch iframes hat. 

Also soll das script wenn man auf ^ drückt eine tabelle vom oberen bildrand runterlaufen lassen. wenn man dann nochmal auf ^ drück soll sie wieder hochgehen. ist sowas überhaupt möglich ???

THX im Vorraus


----------



## Christoph (11. Februar 2002)

das ganze wäre mit Layer´s zu machen... 

dass mit dem "^" drücken und dann bewegt sich der Layer... das is meiner meinung nach ein prob. für mich jedenfalls!

mfg


----------



## Daemonic (11. Februar 2002)

habs schon geschafft.
Ich hab das einfach mit ebenen gemacht, funktioniert zwar nicht mit ns aber das ist erst mal egal 
Und das mit ^ drücken geht auch...


----------



## Quentin (11. Februar 2002)

wär vielleicht eine gute idee, den code zur verfügung zu stellen? ich denke das können auch andere benutzer gebrauchen 

nur wenn du willst


----------



## braindad (11. Februar 2002)

yoo, zeig mal dein ergebnis. würd mich mal interessieren, wie das mit dem ^ funzen soll.


----------



## Christoph (11. Februar 2002)

*juhuu*

das würde mich auch interessieren!! bittebitte---will mich selbst nicht dazusetzen------bin zu faul--und ich brauch sicher stunden! dazu==> bin ja nicht unbedingt der König im Coden!


----------

